# مشكلة اسره مسيحيه واتمنى ان اعرف رايكم



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمه*



*عندي صديقه عزيزه عليا عندها مشكله صعبه *

*طبعا انا بعرف عن مشكلتها من بدري لكن كل مدى مشكلتها بتتطور*

*فهي سالتني من يومين عن رايي وانا قلتلها اللي بفكر فيه لكن خايفه يكون نصيحتي ليها غلط *

*قلتلها اني هكتب قصتها هنا وهشوف راي الاغلب هيكون ايه*

*هي امراه متزوجه تزوجت وهي صغيره في السن كانت تقريبا 17 سنه وكانت انسانه متدينه لابعد حد *

*حياتها منحصره بين الكنيسه ومدرستها فقط *

*اتزوجت بدري لان دي كانت رغبت والدتها ارتبطت بانسان ما بتعرف اي شي عنو غير انو من عائله معروفه جدا *

*مقبول الشكل ووضعو المادي جيد وكان كل اللي عايزا انها تعيش حياة سعيده مع زوجها *

*واللي كان الرجل الوحيد اللي عرفتو بحياتها *

*بعد الزواج ابتدت تظهر المشكله وهي ان زوجها ده نفسو انسان صعب الطباع عصبي لابعد حد*

*لسانو بالعاميه فالت منو بيستعمل اسوء الالفاظ اللي ممكن لانسان يتخيلها *

*وبعد فتره من زواجهم مابقاش يكتفي بالسب والتطاول انما لجا للضرب ولاتفه الاسباب*

*المراه دي بقى عندها اطفال وكان املها انو يتغير عشان اولادو لكن المشكله بقت اكبر *

*لانو بقى يغلط فيها ادام اولادها ويهينها لاتفه الاسباب واحيانا يختلق اسباب *

*كل ما تشكي لاهلها يقولو معلش ولازم تتحمل حتى اهل زوجها بيخافو عليها منه لانهم *

*عارفين طباعو بس بيقولوها تستحمل وهي كمان كانت بتقول دايما الحمدلله وتصبر *

*لكن كل ما هي تتحمل اكتر هو يتمادى معها اكتر وكل ما اولادها يكبرو المشكله تكبر اكتر لان تصرفاتو واسلوبو اثرو باولادو وخصوصا*

*انو بيحب الكدب لدرجة كبيره وبيخليها تضطر انها لو كدب تايدو بكلامو والا هتتعرض لمشكله*

*واقصد بكلمة مشكله انها هتتضرب وادام اولادها فكانت بتضطر تساير *

*لكن الوضع هلا زاد لان اولادها نفسهم مبقوش قادرين يتحملو لدرجة انهم بيقولولها *

*انتي عايشه معو ليه خدينا وخلينا نبعد عنو *

*لكن هي بتحس انو صعب جدا مع ان في الوقت الحالي اهلها كمان بقو بيشجعوها تسيبو *

*من بعد ما ضربها وكسرلها اجزاء في جسمها الاول كدبت وقالت انها وقعت عادي *

*لكن بعدها معادتش قادره تتحمل وقالت اللي بيحصلها منو فبقو اهلها بيشجعوها على انها تتركو *

*لكن هي لسا بتحس ان صعب بس دلوقت المشكله هي خايفه على اولادها اللي اتاثرو باسلوب ابوهم*

*وبقسوتو وشخصيته المزدوجه لان هو مش دايما انسان سئ انما اوقات بيكون عادي ومره وحده بيتغير*

*اللي وصلني وخلاني انصحها انها تسيبو ان باخر موقف حصل ابنها قالها انو لولا بيخاف كان رما نفسو من الشباك *

*يمكن انا حكيت كتير بس مع كده اختصرت كتير من اللي مرت هي فيه وبتمر فيه*

*انما ذكرت الاساسيات وهي هلا مش عارفا تعمل ايه بالظبط*

*هي حاولت تلمحلو يروح لدكتور نفسي لكن طبعا عصب عليها لان بنظرو بس المجانين بتروح لدكتور نفسي *



*هستنى رايكم واتمنى اشوف اراء صريحه ومنطقيه لان هي مش عارفا تعمل ايه وانا مش حابا اتحمل نتيجة نصيحه غلط ولو ان برايي انها تسيبو افضل *



*( معرفتش احط الموضوع فين بالظبط وكنت افضل ان احطو بقسم حواء لكن للاسف معنديش صلاحيات )*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2010)

*أولا ..... ربنا معاها ومع أولادها

_-----------------------------

أختى :

طبعا لما نحكم على أى مشكله نحكم ونحن بعيدين

لأن معايشه الأحداث أفضل من أننا نقرؤها

_-----------------------------------------------

لكن موضوعك لم يكتمل

أين دور الكنيسه والكاهن ؟

ألا يوجد فى اسره الزوج أو الزجه شخصيه 

قويه تقدر تتدخل

------------------------------

من الصعب أنها تتركه لأجل الأولاد


--------------------------------

هذا الموضوع لا يحل ألا بكاهن ولو أدعى الأمر توصله

للمطران عندها ... لا تصمت حتى يضربها أو يضرب أحد من الأولاد

ضربه ممكن تكون مميته

لا يسمح الرب

-----------------------------

لازم تتصلى ليها
وكل واحد يعدى على الموضوع يصلى ليها

----------------------------

أكتبى لها فى الصلاه طلبه لأجلها فى المنتدى


-----------------------------

ربنا موجود يقف معاها

​*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2010)

شوف هى المشكله فعلا صعبه بس طالما اهله كانوا عارفين طبعه كان من واجبهم يحذروها مش دلوقتى هى صعبانه عليهم  دى نقطه 

النقطه التانيه الام بجد ربنا يسامحها انها تجوز البنت صغيره كده 

دلوقتى هى واولادها وحدهم بيدفعوا التمن

انا بشوف انه لازم يروح لدكتور نفسانى 

وقبل كل ده لازم ابونا يزوره كتير ويتكلم معاه كتير 

لانه اكيد هو مش هيرضى يروحله يمكن يتغير الحال 

وطالما هو مش عصبى دايما يبقى عنده استعداد يتغير  واكيد العصبيه دى خارجه ان ارادته 

انا فعلا بحترم الزوجه الصبوره  واكيد ربنا مش هيتخلى عنها ابدا 

المهم تاخد اولادها وتروح الكنيسه وتصبر شويه  والمهم انها تصليله 

وربنا يهديه 
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2010)

*أولا ..... ربنا معاها ومع أولادها*

*امين*



* طبعا لما نحكم على أى مشكله نحكم ونحن بعيدين*

* لأن معايشه الأحداث أفضل من أننا نقرؤها*


*اكيد وانا بعرفها كويس عشان كده بقول في احداث كتير تانيه *

*لاني بعرف هي بتمر في ايه*


*لكن موضوعك لم يكتمل*

* أين دور الكنيسه والكاهن ؟*

* ألا يوجد فى اسره الزوج أو الزجه شخصيه *

* قويه تقدر تتدخل*

*للاسف الزوج ما في حدا الو كلمه عليه حتى اهله *

*اهله اساسا متعاطفين معها لانهم عارفين ابنهم طبعو ازاي *

*وهو بعيد تمام البعد عن الكنيسه وكلمة الله بيعرفها بس للحلف لا اكتر ولا اقل*

*واساسا هو لو قريب من الكنيسه او بيعرف الله ما كان سمح لنفسو ياذيها *

*من الصعب أنها تتركه لأجل الأولاد*

*هي اتحملت كل شي لاجل اولادها لكنها هلا خايفه على اولادها نفسهم *

*لان تصرفات الاب اثرت فيهم لدرجة ان اولادها بيقولو ليها عايشه معاه ليه خلينا نمشي ونسيبو *

*وابنها فاكر مشكله بيقولها لولا خوفي كنت رميت نفسي من الشباك *

*يعني المشكله بقت مشكلة الاولاد نفسهم وهي ده خوفها الحالي والا هي كانت مستحمله كل شي وساكته*



* هذا الموضوع لا يحل ألا بكاهن ولو أدعى الأمر توصله*

* للمطران عندها ... لا تصمت حتى يضربها أو يضرب أحد من الأولاد*

* ضربه ممكن تكون مميته*

* لا يسمح الرب*



*للاسف متل ما قلت هو ما حدا الو عليه كلمه ولا حتى المطران واللي بيفكر فيه بيعملو*

*وهي متل ما قلت قبل خوفها الحالي كلو على اولادها اكتر من اي شي تاني*


* أكتبى لها فى الصلاه طلبه لأجلها فى المنتدى*


*ان شاء الله *




*شكرا اخي على مرورك ونصيحته ويا ريت تذكرها في صلاتك *

​


----------



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2010)

*شوف هى المشكله فعلا صعبه بس طالما اهله كانوا عارفين طبعه كان من واجبهم يحذروها مش دلوقتى هى صعبانه عليهم  دى نقطه 

هما بحسب الكلام اساسا زوجوه عشان يخلصو من همه على امل يتغير بعد الزواج


النقطه التانيه الام بجد ربنا يسامحها انها تجوز البنت صغيره كده


الله يسامحها وهي اساسا دلوقت ندمانه عشان حاسا انها هي اللي دمرت حياة بنتها


انا بشوف انه لازم يروح لدكتور نفسانى 

مهو بالنسبالو المجانين بس بيروحو للدكتور النفساني وبيرفض اي فكره او تلميح بالموضوع ده وخصوصا انو مش بيشوف نفسو انو بيغلط 

لدرجة انو لما ضربها وكسرلها منطقتين بجسمها لما بيتكلمو كان ردو عليها 

لولا انك طولتي لسانك مكانش ده حصل 

مع ملاحظه ان طولة لسانها كانت جمله ( الله يسامحك ) لانه شتمها


وقبل كل ده لازم ابونا يزوره كتير ويتكلم معاه كتير 
 
 لانه اكيد هو مش هيرضى يروحله يمكن يتغير الحال 


مهو المشكله انو اساسا مش بيقبل اي كلام ولا تدخل 

ولا حتى من اهله ولو كان هيقبل مكانش بقى في مشكله




 وطالما هو مش عصبى دايما يبقى عنده استعداد يتغير  واكيد العصبيه دى خارجه ان ارادته 


للاسف بحسب الكلام انو مش بيكون هادي الا بمزاجه يعني لما قلتلها تحاول تكلمه بهداوة 

قالت انو بمجرد متفتح معاه اي موضوع مهما يكون هادي بيتعصب ويبتدي يثور عليها 

وقالت ان حتى مامتو حاولت في مره تكلمو وكان رايق جدا لكن بمجرد فتح 

الكلام اتعصب وابتدى يشتم لانه هو مش بيشوف انو بيعمل اي حاجه غلط



انا فعلا بحترم الزوجه الصبوره  واكيد ربنا مش هيتخلى عنها ابدا 
 
 المهم تاخد اولادها وتروح الكنيسه وتصبر شويه  والمهم انها تصليله 


ان شاء الله ربنا مش يتخلى عنها 

مهي صابره على كل شي لكن خوفها حاليا على اولادها لان تاثيره ابتدى ياثر بشكل سلبي كبير عليهم 



وربنا يهديه 

آمين *​


----------



## Mason (20 فبراير 2010)

_ربنا يتمجد ويمد ايدية_
_وينقذ زوجها من الضياع _
_ويقدرها على التحمل _
_انا من راى أختى تكب ورقة بان ربنا يهدي زوجها _
_وتحطها على المذبح اثناء القداس _​


----------



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _ربنا يتمجد ويمد ايدية_
> _وينقذ زوجها من الضياع _
> _ويقدرها على التحمل _
> _انا من راى أختى تكب ورقة بان ربنا يهدي زوجها _
> _وتحطها على المذبح اثناء القداس _



*بصراحه هي جربت كل شي في سبيل ان زوجها يتغير*

*واقصد بكل شي من صلاة وصوم وزيارة اماكن مقدسه *

*لكن للاسف لليوم ولم يستجد اي شي والوضع للاسوء *

*اذكريها هي واولادها في صلاتك*​


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

لو كان الموضوع طبي كنت اتكلمت بس انا عاوز اساعد و مش عارف ازاي 
لكن في حاجة انو الانسان العصبي في نقص 
يعني اي انسان خارج عن الطبيعي عندو نقص و حابب يفرغو 
زي ماقال اخويا النهيسي كمان عن دور الكنيسة 
و لكن كمان عندي كلام تاني انو هي لازم تبدأ بدراسة زوجها 
شوفي لا شيء يخلق من العدم 
في شي بحياتو غلط و هي لازم تتقرب منو مش تصبر و عن بعد و تبقى بعيدة لازم تدرسو كويس جدا 
و ما فيش حالة مالهاش حل


----------



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2010)

*لكن في حاجة انو الانسان العصبي في نقص*

*وهي عارفه ده عشان هيك نفسها يروح لدكتور نفسي الشي اللي هو رافضو تماما ومش بس رافضه انما هو اساسا ما بيحس انو عندو مشكله *

*يعني اي انسان خارج عن الطبيعي عندو نقص و حابب يفرغو *

*مهو اكيد ان عندو نقص ومشكله نفسيه بدليل انو لا يستعمل الكلام مطلقا كل اللي بيعملو استعمال اما الضرب او رمي الحاجات او الشتم انما الكلام هو اقل شي يستعملو*

*زي ماقال اخويا النهيسي كمان عن دور الكنيسة *

*هو اساسا بعيد عن كل ما يتعلق بالدين والا كان خاف الله وما عمل هيك بعيلته*


*و لكن كمان عندي كلام تاني انو هي لازم تبدأ بدراسة زوجها *

*هي متل ما قلت قبل اتزوجت صغيره كتير نوعا ما وبدون اي خبره حياتيه *
*ومع هيك حاولت بقدر اسطاعتها ان تتحمل وتسال وتحاول تناقشه في سبيل انها تخلص من هالمشكله لكن للاسف هو اللي رافض اي كلام وحتى متل ما قلت قبل مش بيشوف انو غلطان باي تصرف من تصرفاته*


*شوفي لا شيء يخلق من العدم *
* في شي بحياتو غلط و هي لازم تتقرب منو مش تصبر و عن بعد و تبقى بعيدة لازم تدرسو كويس جدا *

*ما هي عارفه انو في شي غلط لكن للاسف لو تتذكر بنقاشنا بموضوع سابق لاسميشال *

*انت نفسك قلت عشان اقدر اعالج شخص ما لازم يقتنع الاول انو عندو مرض *

*والا اي محاوله لعلاجه فهي تبوء بالفشل وهاد بالظبط مشكلة الزوج لانه برغم كل اللي بيعملو بزوجته واولاده الا انو بيشعر ان هاد شي طبيعي *

*وان قساوته واذيته لغيره انما تدل على رجولته مش ضعف منه وهو يتباهى باسلوبو بالتعامل بهالطريقه*


*و ما فيش حالة مالهاش حل *

*للاسف عشان يوجد حل لازم يؤمن بانه محتاج لعلاج واظن عشان يحس بمشكلته لازم تجيله صفعه قويه *

*وهي خايفه كتير تكون الصفعه القويه باحد اولادها لهيك هي كتير محتاره ومش عارفه شو تعمل*

* وخصوصا ان الاولاد نفسهم بيتمنو يبعدو عنو باي شكل *
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

*انا فى رائيى مادام جربت كل حاجة ومش ونفعت
تسيب البيت هى واولادها 
انا عارفة ان كلامى ممكن يكون فى جزء غلط
بس غصبن عنها لان الشخصية اللى زى دى لو ربنا مش غيرها من الاساس
مش هتتغير اصلا وهتفضل كدة لحد اخر نفس
هتستنى اية تانى تستنى اما يعمل اصابة لحد من اولادها او تفقد واحد منهم بسبب سلوك ابوهم
ولو حصل كدة الاب مش هيفوق لنفسه وتصرفاته
لان زى ما قال (رين) الانسان دة بيكون مريض
انا عارفة ان لازم نستحمل المريض ونوجه
بس اما توصل للحالات دى اكيد مش هتقدر ولاحتى بوحد فى المية
وعلى فكرة فى اباء كهنة كتير لو حكتلهم الحكاية بكل تفاصيلها هينصحوها بالابتعاد عنه
خصوصا لو كان ابشع من الصورة المقدمة

مشكلة كتيير صعبة لو ربنا مش حليها من الاساس مش هتتحل نهائى
اسفة للاطالة ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا فى رائيى مادام جربت كل حاجة ومش ونفعت​*
> * تسيب البيت هى واولادها ​*
> * انا عارفة ان كلامى ممكن يكون فى جزء غلط​*
> * بس غصبن عنها لان الشخصية اللى زى دى لو ربنا مش غيرها من الاساس​*
> ...




*بصراحه هو ده الكلام اللي انا مقتنعه فيه كمان ونصحتها فيه*

*لكن خوفت اكون غلط وخصوصا انها متردده كتير لان كلنا عارف نظرة مجتمعنا للي بتترك بيتها *

*وللاسف هو اساسا مفيش لاي حد عليه كلام وكل مدى يتمادى معاها ومع اولادها ومش حاسس حتى او بيغلط*

*وهي دلوقت بتسال لان حاسا معادش بايدها اي شي تاني تعملو *

*وخصوصا ان الاولاد نفسهم بقو نفسهم يخلصو من الوضع ده *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصراحه هو ده الكلام اللي انا مقتنعه فيه كمان ونصحتها فيه*
> 
> *لكن خوفت اكون غلط وخصوصا انها متردده كتير لان كلنا عارف نظرة مجتمعنا للي بتترك بيتها *
> 
> ...




*بصى هو لو فضلت ورا المجتمع واقواله مش هتعرف تعيش
لازم تاخد قرارها وبكل وضوح
وان كانت خايفة وقلقانة من المستقبل بالنسبة لاودها
فربنا وحده هو اللى قادر يغير كل شئ
ويمكن انا تسيبه يحس بافعاله (رغم ان دة ناردا يحصل)
بس محدش عارف ربنا هيتصرف ازاى
ومادام اولادها عايزين كدة وهما اللى اختاروا
محدش هيجى فى يوم عليها ويقولها سبتى البيت ليه
لان الكل هنا واخد قراره بالابتعاد عنه ودة فى الاول والاخر لسلامتهم
لانهم مش هيضمنوا بعد كدة حالته تسوء بانى شكل من الاشكال

معلشى بطول فى الرد *​


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بصى هو لو فضلت ورا المجتمع واقواله مش هتعرف تعيش*​
> * لازم تاخد قرارها وبكل وضوح*​
> * وان كانت خايفة وقلقانة من المستقبل بالنسبة لاودها*​
> * فربنا وحده هو اللى قادر يغير كل شئ*​
> ...




*بصراحه ردك عجبني كتير وخصوصا اني شايفا نفس اللي شايفا *

*واتمنى انها تقدر تاخد الخطوه دي بجراه وتبعد عنه لانو مش بس دمرلها حياتها انما بيدمر حياة اولادهم  كمان *​


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

*اخر موقف وصلني انها حكت لزوجها على موضوع ان ابنها *

*قالها انو عايز يرمي نفسو من الشباك بس خايف من باب انو يمكن يحن عليه *

*فمهما كان هو ابنه وكان رده*

*بانه اخد عصايه وراح على الابن عايز يضربو وبيقولو انت بتهددني *

*وهي وقفت ادامو ومنعتو انو يضربو  ولما خرج بتكلم ابنها بتقولو *

*طب رد عليه قولو حسيت بايه يمكن يحس فيك كان رد ابنها*

*انو مبيقدرش يرد عليه وانه بيخاف منه وقالها مش شايفا جه يكلمني جاب عصايه معاه*

*واخر كلمته كانت انا بكرهو *​


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

ما رضتش اقرا التعليقات على موضوعك 
حبيبتى بسم الصليب 
لكى انقل لكى رايى بلا تاثر 


هقول رايى الشخصى 
عن تجربة قريبة مما تحكى عنها 

ارجو الا يصدمك رايى 

شوفى بسم الصليب 
مادام فية اطفال 
قرار الانفصال اصبح مستحيل 
لان لا احد يحتمل الاطفال الا والديهم 
كمان المخاطر النفسية التى ستحدث من الانفصال على نفسية الاطفال اكبر من احتمال وضع خاطىء لزوج معثر ومتعب 

لكن مسائلة الضرب دى لازم تقف وبحزم وليس بعنف 
لو سمحت كفاية لن اقبل اهانة الضرب 
مع تهديد بتركة وفعليا يمكن تركة فترة 
ليراجع نفسة 


الزوجة لازم تعرف ان الزوج الذى يمد يدية 
هو انسان فعلا مسكين 
اذ لو لدية عقل مقنع لا يمكن يستخدم قوتة البدنية 
فهو يعوض نقص منطقة وعقلة باستخدام قوتة البدنية 


كمان الزوجة تحتاج دعم روحى قوى 
وصلوات حارة 
ودموع وعرض مشكلتها امام اللة 
انت يا رب شايف وعارف كل الناس ساحكى واشرح انما انت شايف فى نفس اللحظة اللى بيحصل 
كمان انت ضابط الكل 
فين ضبطك للكل انا بعرض عليك وعاوزة الحل من ايدك انت يا رب 
عاوزة القوة منك والحل منك مش بايدى بشرية محدودة وعقيمة 


وانجيل بعمق 
ومناولة مستمرة 
ومخدع صلاة قوى 


ثم تدخل الاهل والكنيسة 
لحمايتها من مسائلة الضرب بالاخص 

الابناء 
ربطهم بالكنيسة وبعمق 
صلاتهم 
انجيلهم 
مناولتهم 
وتثقيفهم من خلال الام بالرجولة وكيف يعبر عنها 
الموسيقى والهوايات  الرياضية مجال رائع لافراغ طاقاتهم السلبية اولا ثم الايجابية 

الانفصال امر غير وارد نهائيا مهما كانت مشروعيتة 
طالما وجد اطفال 
واعتقد ان هذا الزوج صليب للزوجة 
سيريها اجمل تعزيات ربنا 
وسيدخل بها لاقصى درجات العمق والنضج 
مهما كانت الالام 

قال احد الفلاسفة 
قول اعجبنى جدا ما معناة 
لو تزوجت وعشت سعيدا فهنيئا لك 
انما لو كنت تعيسا فستجنى الفلسفة والعمق 

اعتبر مثل تلك الزوجة شهيدة بدون سفك دماء 
ربنا يقويها 
وارجو الا يصدمك رايى 

احلى اسم واحلى شخصية اتابع موضوعاتها وارائها 
السورية الراقية بسم الصليب


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

*عزيزتي اسميشال بامانه كنت بانتظار ردك لانه يهمني لاني حسيت ان عقليتك كبيره وعندك حكمه *


*شوفى بسم الصليب *
*مادام فية اطفال *
*قرار الانفصال اصبح مستحيل *
*لان لا احد يحتمل الاطفال الا والديهم *
*كمان المخاطر النفسية التى ستحدث من الانفصال على نفسية الاطفال اكبر من احتمال وضع خاطىء لزوج معثر ومتعب *


*مهي خوفها الحالي على اولادها لان ابوهم ابتدى ياثر فيهم بطريقه سلبيه فظيعه*

*لدرجة ان ابنائها نفسهم عايزين يخلصو من الوضع وابنها فكر انو يرمي نفسو من الشباك *

*ولما بتقولو كلم والدك وحاول تفهمو احساسك قالها انو بيكره ابوه *

*( عزيزتي ليا تعليق على اخر ما حصل معهم فوق اتمنى تقرايه )*



*لكن مسائلة الضرب دى لازم تقف وبحزم وليس بعنف *
*لو سمحت كفاية لن اقبل اهانة الضرب *
*مع تهديد بتركة وفعليا يمكن تركة فترة *
*ليراجع نفسة *


*صدقيني متركتش حاجه معملتهاش وكل ما يشوفها كده بيزيد بوحشيته اكتر *

*وبيقولها امشي بس قبل متمشي لو فكرتي تقربي للاولاد هقتلك *

*واللي خلاه يكسرلها جسمها مش هيخليه عاجز انو يتقلها بجد وخصوصا من معلوماتي *

*انو مسك عليها سكينه في مره*

*وهي من ياسها حاولت تنتحر وكان رد فعلو انو اخد الاولاد برا البيت وقبل ميطلع قالها عشان*

* لو حصلك اي حاجه اقولهم انك مجنونه وانتحرتي واحنا كنا برا البيت فتصوري اي حل ممكن ينفع معاه *



*الزوجة لازم تعرف ان الزوج الذى يمد يدية *
*هو انسان فعلا مسكين *
*اذ لو لدية عقل مقنع لا يمكن يستخدم قوتة البدنية *
*فهو يعوض نقص منطقة وعقلة باستخدام قوتة البدنية *


*مهي عارفه ده وخصوصا انو كل مره يتخانق معها او يمد ايدو بتكون كلماتو انتي فاكره نفسك حاجه كبيره*

*وهو اللي بعرفو ان هو بيتدايق جدا لان لما بيكون في ناس باي مكان انها الاقدر على المناقشه وابداء اراء تلفت النظر*

*والكل بيحبو يسمعولها وده بيدايقو جدا لكن هي مش عارفا تعالج الموضوع ده *





*كمان الزوجة تحتاج دعم روحى قوى *
*وصلوات حارة *


*صدقيني هي مخلتش وخصوصا انها كانت من النوع المتدين جدا لكن للاسف*

*اسلوبو وتصرفاته بحسب كلامها بيبعدوها عن ربنا كل يوم اكتر *

*لانو بيستعمل معاها نوع من القتل المعنوي والنفسي *



*وانجيل بعمق *
*ومناولة مستمرة *
*ومخدع صلاة قوى *


*لجات لكل شي بس للاسف مفيش اي فايده *





*ثم تدخل الاهل والكنيسة *
*لحمايتها من مسائلة الضرب بالاخص *


*للاسف مفيش اي مخلوق ليه كلمه عليه ولا حتى اهله ولا اي حد *

*وخصوصا انو شايف انو مش بيغلط ابدااااااااااا*



*الابناء *
*ربطهم بالكنيسة وبعمق *
*صلاتهم *
*انجيلهم *
*مناولتهم *
*وتثقيفهم من خلال الام بالرجولة وكيف يعبر عنها *
*الموسيقى والهوايات  الرياضية مجال رائع لافراغ طاقاتهم السلبية اولا ثم الايجابية *



*عزيزتي ما دمتي شوفتي تجربه شبيهه فاكيد تعرفي ان تصرفات الاب بتاثر بشكل سلبي على اولادو لدرجه *

*خلتهم مش بيحبو اي شي الابن سجلتو مرات كتيره بنشاطات لكنه مش بيستمر فيها *

*وتقريبا واخد طباع ابوه فهو عصبي جدا واوقات بيستعمل الفاظ سيئه الام بتعاقبو وبتعمل المستحيل لكن للاسف*

*انو بيشوف ابوه نفسو بيقول الالفاظ دي ليهم وبشكل مستمر ولاتفه الاسباب*





*الانفصال امر غير وارد نهائيا مهما كانت مشروعيتة *
*طالما وجد اطفال *
*واعتقد ان هذا الزوج صليب للزوجة *
*سيريها اجمل تعزيات ربنا *
*وسيدخل بها لاقصى درجات العمق والنضج *
*مهما كانت الالام *


*للاسف هو يمكن فعلا صليبها لكن هي بتقول انها معادتش تقدر تتحمل وخصوصا*

*ان الامر ابتدى ياذي الاولاد نفسهم وانو بيبعدها عن ربنا بشكل او باخر *



*قال احد الفلاسفة *
*قول اعجبنى جدا ما معناة *
*لو تزوجت وعشت سعيدا فهنيئا لك *
*انما لو كنت تعيسا فستجنى الفلسفة والعمق *


*مهو ما فائده الفلسفه والعمق وهي بتخسر اولادها *

*فان استفادت علم العالم كله ومقدرتش تحمي اولادها ايه الفايده منه*



*اعتبر مثل تلك الزوجة شهيدة بدون سفك دماء *
*ربنا يقويها *
*وارجو الا يصدمك رايى *


*لا رايك ما صدمني وهو ده سبب عرضي للموضوع فانا نصحتها بالانفصال انما خوفت وخصوصا انها هي نفسها بتخاف من القرار ده بشكل كبير *

*لان كلنا بنعرف نظرة المجمتع للمنفصله عن زوجها *

*انما خوفي على اولادها ومن اللي ممكن يعملو الاب هو الدافع لكلامي *

*وكنت محتاجه اعرف اراء الكل عشان اقدر اقولها راي سديد بدون الشعور بالذنب*


*بالمناسبه كلامك تقريبا يشبه كلام حماتها فهي بتقولها دايما انها لازم تصبر عشان اولادها ولازم تحاول تستمر مهما يحصل *

*لكنها في الوقت الحاضر خايفه على اولادها نفسهم من الاب لانها حاسا انها ممكن تخسرهم *



*احلى اسم واحلى شخصية اتابع موضوعاتها وارائها *
*السورية الراقية بسم الصليب *


*انا اللي بحب اسمع ارائك وبتابعها ومش مجامله بدليل*

* اني بقالي من مبارح حابه اوصلك الموضوع عشان اعرف رايك فيه بس معرفتش * ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

*اسمحليى بالتعليق على مشاركة حضرتك asmicheal​*


> مادام فية اطفال
> قرار الانفصال اصبح مستحيل
> لان لا احد يحتمل الاطفال الا والديهم
> كمان المخاطر النفسية التى ستحدث من الانفصال على نفسية الاطفال اكبر من احتمال وضع خاطىء لزوج معثر ومتعب



*اولا هى مش هتروح تتطلق
ثانيا دة فصل فى الحياة الاجتماعية المعيشية 
ثالثا ياترى شكل نفسيه الاطفال اية دلوقت فى ظل اب متجرد من صفة الابوة اصلا
اذا كان الاطفال بتقول عايزين يخلصه من الحال دة ومن الاب
هتستنى اية تستنى اما تحصل حاجة لا قدر الله ترجع تندم وتقول يارتنى !
رابعا تعالى نجرب نبعد الاطفال والام عن الاب لمدة اسبوع واحد 
وتعالى قارنى بين الحالة اللى كانوا فيها والحالة اللى بقوا فيها بعد ما سبوه
استحالة انها هتكون هى هى او اسوء بالعكس هتتسحن اكتر من الاول
كلامى عن تجربة واقعية من كلام و خلاص
وبعدين اب مين اللى اكتر واحد هيستحمل اولاده
اذا كان ابنه حاول الانتحار دخل عليه بالعصاية وعايز يضربه
الابم وصلت بيه الدرجة انه خلاص كره ابوه
عارفة يعنى انه كره ابوه يعنى ممكن يرتكب اى حاجة فى حقه ومش هيهمه
لان الكره والغضب من الافعال هيولدوا اعمال هما فى غنى عنها​*


> لكن مسائلة الضرب دى لازم تقف وبحزم وليس بعنف
> لو سمحت كفاية لن اقبل اهانة الضرب
> مع تهديد بتركة وفعليا يمكن تركة فترة
> ليراجع نفسة
> ...



اذا كان بيضربها بسبب ومن غير سبب
يبقى اما تيجى تهدده بقا هيعمل فيها اية هيموتها؟!
وثانيا مهى هى عارفة انه مريض وجربت معاه كل وسائل العلاج ومافيش فايدة
يبقى تعمل اية تستنى لحد ما تفقد حد من اولادها بسبب اب جاحد​


> كمان الزوجة تحتاج دعم روحى قوى
> وصلوات حارة
> ودموع وعرض مشكلتها امام اللة
> انت يا رب شايف وعارف كل الناس ساحكى واشرح انما انت شايف فى نفس اللحظة اللى بيحصل
> ...



*هى فى جميع الحالات مش هتعمل ولا هتقدر تعمل غير كدة
سواء بقا معاه او بعيد عنه 
دة وبالعكس وهى بعيد هتلاقى فرص اكبر واحسن
بدل ما روحنيتها تهتز بسبب التصرفات اللى بتسوء من قبل جوزها​*


> ثم تدخل الاهل والكنيسة
> لحمايتها من مسائلة الضرب بالاخص



*على اساس انه هيسمع كلام حد يعنى
دة لو على الصفات اللى اتقالت عنه
اقل كلمة هتتقال ليهم (محدش ليه دعوة ـــــ مراتى وانا حرفيها ـــــ انا كدة ومش هتغير)
الكلام اللى حضرتك بتقوليه دة لو حد واعى ووفاهم هيتقبل الكلام والنصح​*



> الابناء
> ربطهم بالكنيسة وبعمق
> صلاتهم
> انجيلهم
> ...


*
كلام جمييل 
بس اقنعينى انهم هيركزوا فى الحاجة دى
او حتى هيميلوا ليها فى ظل الظروف اللى عايشنها​*


> الانفصال امر غير وارد نهائيا مهما كانت مشروعيتة
> طالما وجد اطفال
> واعتقد ان هذا الزوج صليب للزوجة
> سيريها اجمل تعزيات ربنا
> ...



*مش متفقة معاكى تمام
انا بكرر انها مش هتنفصل بالطلاق او ماشابه كدة
هى تفصل فى العيشة بس مش اكتر
ومعاكى انه صليب وعليها الاحتمال
بس دة لو على نفسها هستحمل ومش هيهمها
لكن اولادها دلوقت بقوا اكتر مية مرة منها فى التعب من اللى بيحصل
هتقوليلى تقويهم وماله وتصبرهم بس هيفضلوا لامتى صابرين
وكمان اية يضمن ان متجيش فى يوم تلاقى واحد من الاولاد ساب بيت او انحرف او  و او  و او
والاب ولا دارى اصلا بانه ليه اولاد ولسة قدامهم مستقبل وحياة تانية

كلامى عن تجربة واقعية مش كلام خيالى
ااتمنى مكنش ضايقتك بردى
بس انا بحب المناقشة خصوصا لرد مخالف لرأى تماما​*


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

*سندريلا انا متفقه معاكي بكل كلامك اللي قلتيه وخصوصا*

*ان في ظروف وحاجات كتير انا مذكرتهاش لان مينفعش كل شي يتقال *

*وبالنسبه *


*كن اولادها دلوقت بقوا اكتر مية مرة منها فى التعب من اللى بيحصل*
* هتقوليلى تقويهم وماله وتصبرهم بس هيفضلوا لامتى صابرين*
* وكمان اية يضمن ان متجيش فى يوم تلاقى واحد من الاولاد ساب بيت او انحرف او  و او  و او*


*مهو الابن قالها لوالدتو انو اول مهيبقى قادر انو يسيب البيت هيسيبو لو الفضل الحال كده*



*الاب ولا دارى اصلا بانه ليه اولاد ولسة قدامهم مستقبل وحياة تانية*

*المشكله الاساسيه ان الاب اساسا مش شايف انو بيغلط وشايف ان اللي بيعملو غلط *

*وخصوصا ان دايما مهما يعمل الام بتجبر اولادها يصالحو ابوهم وده اللي مخلي الابن يشيل جواه اكتر*

*هو قال بكل صراحه انا لما بروح اعتذرلو بضغط على اعصابي وبروح غصب عني *

*يعني الام بتجبر اولادها يصالحو ابوهم بس عشان تتقي شرو عشان كده هو شايف انو مش بيغلط *



*على فكره انا مش بحاول اشوه صورة الزوج انما ربنا يشهد انو بيعمل اكتر بكتير من اللي بيتقال *

*ومثال بسيط جدا لما الابن كان في الحضانه يعني اقل من ست سنين الابن*

*رجع البيت ومعاه لعبه صاحبو مدهالو تاني يوم الولد قال انو مدهاوش اللعبه وطبعا كلمو الام والاب*

*وكانت النتيجه انو غلى مي على النار ودخل ايد ابنو جوا المي وجلد ايد الابن ابتدى يدوب ادام عيونهم *

*ونقلو الولد المشفى وبالمشفى الولد طبعا اجبر على انو يكدب ويقول انو هو اللي لعب بالميا السخنه *

*وبعد كده طلع ان الولد فعلا كان مديه اللعبه وقال انو محصلش عشان امو زعلت منو لانو ادى اللعبه من غير علمها *


*وده كان مجرد مثال على اللي بيعملو فيهم *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

> هو قال بكل صراحه انا لما بروح اعتذرلو بضغط على اعصابي وبروح غصب عني
> 
> يعني الام بتجبر اولادها يصالحو ابوهم بس عشان تتقي شرو عشان كده هو شايف انو مش بيغلط



*بتضغط عليهم عشان ممكن يكونوا لسة فى سن صغير
لكن اما يكبروا اكتر واكتر محدش يتجبر بعد كدة ولا هيسمعوا كلام حد
ومادام الطفل حاسس انه بيعمل دة مجرد جبر خواطر مش اكتر 
محدش يضمن رد فعله فيما بعد​*


> المشكله الاساسيه ان الاب اساسا مش شايف انو بيغلط وشايف ان اللي بيعملو غلط
> 
> وخصوصا ان دايما مهما يعمل الام بتجبر اولادها يصالحو ابوهم وده اللي مخلي الابن يشيل جواه اكتر



*ولا عمره فى يوم هيعترف بغلطه صدقينى عن تجربة​*


> على فكره انا مش بحاول اشوه صورة الزوج انما ربنا يشهد انو بيعمل اكتر بكتير من اللي بيتقال



*على فكرة انا فاهمة كلامك ومش ضرورى انك تتكلمى
لان الشخصية دى معروفة بافعلها​*

*وبالنسبة للامثلة انا محتاجة اعرف اكتر
لانى فعلا صورة الاب واضحة وضوح الشمس

وانا عند قرارى برضو انها تسيبه

اسفة للاطالة والرد المستفاض​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*عزيزتي اسميشال بامانه كنت بانتظار ردك لانه يهمني لاني حسيت ان عقليتك كبيره وعندك حكمه *​



*مهي خوفها الحالي على اولادها لان ابوهم ابتدى ياثر فيهم بطريقه سلبيه فظيعه*​ 
*لدرجة ان ابنائها نفسهم عايزين يخلصو من الوضع وابنها فكر انو يرمي نفسو من الشباك *​ 
*ولما بتقولو كلم والدك وحاول تفهمو احساسك قالها انو بيكره ابوه *​ 
*( عزيزتي ليا تعليق على اخر ما حصل معهم فوق اتمنى تقرايه )*​ 




*صدقيني متركتش حاجه معملتهاش وكل ما يشوفها كده بيزيد بوحشيته اكتر *​ 
*وبيقولها امشي بس قبل متمشي لو فكرتي تقربي للاولاد هقتلك *​ 
*واللي خلاه يكسرلها جسمها مش هيخليه عاجز انو يتقلها بجد وخصوصا من معلوماتي *​ 
*انو مسك عليها سكينه في مره*​ 
*وهي من ياسها حاولت تنتحر وكان رد فعلو انو اخد الاولاد برا البيت وقبل ميطلع قالها عشان*​ 
*لو حصلك اي حاجه اقولهم انك مجنونه وانتحرتي واحنا كنا برا البيت فتصوري اي حل ممكن ينفع معاه *​ 


*مهي عارفه ده وخصوصا انو كل مره يتخانق معها او يمد ايدو بتكون كلماتو انتي فاكره نفسك حاجه كبيره*​ 
*وهو اللي بعرفو ان هو بيتدايق جدا لان لما بيكون في ناس باي مكان انها الاقدر على المناقشه وابداء اراء تلفت النظر*​ 
*والكل بيحبو يسمعولها وده بيدايقو جدا لكن هي مش عارفا تعالج الموضوع ده *​ 



*صدقيني هي مخلتش وخصوصا انها كانت من النوع المتدين جدا لكن للاسف*​ 
*اسلوبو وتصرفاته بحسب كلامها بيبعدوها عن ربنا كل يوم اكتر *​ 
*لانو بيستعمل معاها نوع من القتل المعنوي والنفسي *​ 


*لجات لكل شي بس للاسف مفيش اي فايده *​ 



*للاسف مفيش اي مخلوق ليه كلمه عليه ولا حتى اهله ولا اي حد *​ 
*وخصوصا انو شايف انو مش بيغلط ابدااااااااااا*​ 


*عزيزتي ما دمتي شوفتي تجربه شبيهه فاكيد تعرفي ان تصرفات الاب بتاثر بشكل سلبي على اولادو لدرجه *​ 
*خلتهم مش بيحبو اي شي الابن سجلتو مرات كتيره بنشاطات لكنه مش بيستمر فيها *​ 
*وتقريبا واخد طباع ابوه فهو عصبي جدا واوقات بيستعمل الفاظ سيئه الام بتعاقبو وبتعمل المستحيل لكن للاسف*​ 
*انو بيشوف ابوه نفسو بيقول الالفاظ دي ليهم وبشكل مستمر ولاتفه الاسباب*​ 






*للاسف هو يمكن فعلا صليبها لكن هي بتقول انها معادتش تقدر تتحمل وخصوصا*​ 
*ان الامر ابتدى ياذي الاولاد نفسهم وانو بيبعدها عن ربنا بشكل او باخر *​ 


*مهو ما فائده الفلسفه والعمق وهي بتخسر اولادها *​ 
*فان استفادت علم العالم كله ومقدرتش تحمي اولادها ايه الفايده منه*​ 



*لا رايك ما صدمني وهو ده سبب عرضي للموضوع فانا نصحتها بالانفصال انما خوفت وخصوصا انها هي نفسها بتخاف من القرار ده بشكل كبير *​ 
*لان كلنا بنعرف نظرة المجمتع للمنفصله عن زوجها *​ 
*انما خوفي على اولادها ومن اللي ممكن يعملو الاب هو الدافع لكلامي *​ 
*وكنت محتاجه اعرف اراء الكل عشان اقدر اقولها راي سديد بدون الشعور بالذنب*​ 

*بالمناسبه كلامك تقريبا يشبه كلام حماتها فهي بتقولها دايما انها لازم تصبر عشان اولادها ولازم تحاول تستمر مهما يحصل *​ 
*لكنها في الوقت الحاضر خايفه على اولادها نفسهم من الاب لانها حاسا انها ممكن تخسرهم *​ 

*انا اللي بحب اسمع ارائك وبتابعها ومش مجامله بدليل*​ 
*اني بقالي من مبارح حابه اوصلك الموضوع عشان اعرف رايك فيه بس معرفتش *


:download:

*واذا زودت لك على كل اللى بتقولية *
*حماة لعنة *
*تغير بجنون من زوجة ابنها *
*وتقلدها وتقوم زوجها عليها *
*وتسعى جاهدة *
*لاضعاف شخصية الزوجة امام ابنائها *


*حاسة بكل ما تقولية بسم الصليب *
*ومدركة تماما يعنى اية زوج شرس وعنيف *
*والامر والاتعب لما يكون امام الناس ملاك تحسدك علية بقية الستات *

*يعنى سعادتك لما تشتكى كل دة  نعومة الزوج تنفية *


*لكن *
*لو الزوجة تستطيع الاحتمال فطوباها وصدقينى بعد وقت اللة سيغير هذا الشرس *
*لنفسة ولابديتة التى وضع لة من اجلها تلك الزوجة الصالحة *
*وستتنقى الزوجة وتنضج وتتعمق صلتها باللة بجدية اكبر *

*برضة لكن *
*على قدر طاقتها *

*اقترح *

*تجيب اهلها وكنيستها *
*وتنذرة بوضوح لو حصل اساءة خاصة بدنية *
*ستترك لة المنزل باولاد او بغير اولاد *
*لانها اصبحت لا تطيق كل تلك الاساءة *

*وصدقينى *
*هو يخوفها لانة يلعب باوتارها الاعلى حساسية *
*حب اطفالها *

*اعتقد انهم بمرحلة المراهقة *
*لذا مشاعرهم ثورية *

*وفى نفس الوقت *
*تدعم ابنائها بالحوار والاحتضان *
*لتفتيت الافكار *
*لانة ان انصلح الفكر انصلحت سائر الامور الاخرى *


*مع صلاة صلاة صلاة *

*وهاصلى معاها وبحرارة *
*وهاضع اسمها على المذبح بكل قداس احضرة *
*لو بعد كل دة لم يستجب الزوج *

*ولم يظهر بادرة تغيير *

*تترك لة البيت فعلا *
*باولادها او بدونهم *
*لكن *
*تصلى *
*اؤمن جدا بقوة الصلاة وفاعليتها *
*عن تجربة صدقينى *
*وليس كلام نظرى *


​


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

اسمحليى بالتعليق على مشاركة حضرتك asmicheal


 :download:
حبيبتى سندريلا نتفق اولا ما فيش القاب 
اسمى asmicheal
او اسميشال 
او اسميشيل 
واوبشن ليكى ممكن تقولى لى  ايمى 

*اولا هى مش هتروح تتطلق*
*ثانيا دة فصل فى الحياة الاجتماعية المعيشية *
*ثالثا ياترى شكل نفسيه الاطفال اية دلوقت فى ظل اب متجرد من صفة الابوة اصلا*
*اذا كان الاطفال بتقول عايزين يخلصه من الحال دة ومن الاب*
*:download:*
*متفقة معاكى حبيبتى *
*بس لازم وقفة وتحذير للشرس دة *
*بوجود اهلها *
*لو تتكرر  الاساءة البدنية هامشى *
*ايا كان باولادها او لا *

*دة هيخلية غصبن عنة هيراجع نفسة *
*مع مجهود الاولاد هيعرف على الاقل الدنيا ماشية ازاى *
*ولو سمح لها باخذ اولادها خير وبركة *
*هيحس بقى فعلا بالوحدة وهيتربى تمام *
*ويبقى هوة اللى اختار *
*عارفة لية سندريلا *
*لان الابناء اجلا او عاجلا بعد مرحلة المراهقة ما تهدا *
*هيلوموا على الام يعنى لو كنتى استحملتى *
*فلما يبقى فية تحذير للاب يخللى مسئولية الزوجة امام الابناء *
*وبرضة فرصة اخيرة لهذا الشرس لا يموت بخطيتة *

*هتستنى اية تستنى اما تحصل حاجة لا قدر الله ترجع تندم وتقول يارتنى !*
*رابعا تعالى نجرب نبعد الاطفال والام عن الاب لمدة اسبوع واحد *
*وتعالى قارنى بين الحالة اللى كانوا فيها والحالة اللى بقوا فيها بعد ما سبوه*
*استحالة انها هتكون هى هى او اسوء بالعكس هتتسحن اكتر من الاول*
*كلامى عن تجربة واقعية من كلام و خلاص*
*وبعدين اب مين اللى اكتر واحد هيستحمل اولاده*
*اذا كان ابنه حاول الانتحار دخل عليه بالعصاية وعايز يضربه*
*الابم وصلت بيه الدرجة انه خلاص كره ابوه*
*عارفة يعنى انه كره ابوه يعنى ممكن يرتكب اى حاجة فى حقه ومش هيهمه*
*لان الكره والغضب من الافعال هيولدوا اعمال هما فى غنى عنها*
 :download:
لانة لا يعرف ان يفعل غير ذلك متاكدة ان ابوة كان يفعل ذلك مع امة 
دة ضحية وبعد كدة ماحدش وقف لة 
ليوقفة عند حدة 


اذا كان بيضربها بسبب ومن غير سبب
يبقى اما تيجى تهدده بقا هيعمل فيها اية هيموتها؟!
وثانيا مهى هى عارفة انه مريض وجربت معاه كل وسائل العلاج ومافيش فايدة
يبقى تعمل اية تستنى لحد ما تفقد حد من اولادها بسبب اب جاحد
 :download:

وفين الصلاة 
وربنا 
لن يسمح 

*هى فى جميع الحالات مش هتعمل ولا هتقدر تعمل غير كدة*
*سواء بقا معاه او بعيد عنه *
*دة وبالعكس وهى بعيد هتلاقى فرص اكبر واحسن*
*بدل ما روحنيتها تهتز بسبب التصرفات اللى بتسوء من قبل جوزها*
:download:
انا متاكدة انها ستتقوى 
تعرفى لية لان فيها ربنا 
وربنا لا يترك نفسة بلا شاهد 

هوة حاطط تلك الزوجة لاصلاح الزوج 
لو رفض خطيتة على راسة  


*على اساس انه هيسمع كلام حد يعنى*
*دة لو على الصفات اللى اتقالت عنه*
*اقل كلمة هتتقال ليهم (محدش ليه دعوة ـــــ مراتى وانا حرفيها ـــــ انا كدة ومش هتغير)*
*الكلام اللى حضرتك بتقوليه دة لو حد واعى ووفاهم هيتقبل الكلام والنصح*

:download:
كلام عن كلام يفرق 
لو تحذير ورد فعل قوى هناخدها منك 
وهو نفسة يقتنع انها ممكن تسيبة 
هوة مخوفها ومسيطر عليها بخوفها 
لكن لو عرف انها بالفعل ستقوم برد فعل حقيقى 
انا متاكدة انة سيهتز وسيظهر كم هو ضئيل وضعيف  


*كلام جمييل *
*بس اقنعينى انهم هيركزوا فى الحاجة دى*
*او حتى هيميلوا ليها فى ظل الظروف اللى عايشنها*
 :download:
مش لازم يركزوا ومش لازم يوصلوا لاقصى ابداع 
انما يفرغوا طاقة 
عارفة سندريلل ممكن الوان وتلوين 
تمشية 
الفكرة تعلمهم يخرجوا طاقتهم السلبية صح 




*مش متفقة معاكى تمام*
*انا بكرر انها مش هتنفصل بالطلاق او ماشابه كدة*
*هى تفصل فى العيشة بس مش اكتر*
*ومعاكى انه صليب وعليها الاحتمال*
*بس دة لو على نفسها هستحمل ومش هيهمها*
*لكن اولادها دلوقت بقوا اكتر مية مرة منها فى التعب من اللى بيحصل*
*هتقوليلى تقويهم وماله وتصبرهم بس هيفضلوا لامتى صابرين*
*وكمان اية يضمن ان متجيش فى يوم تلاقى واحد من الاولاد ساب بيت او انحرف او و او و او*
*والاب ولا دارى اصلا بانه ليه اولاد ولسة قدامهم مستقبل وحياة تانية*

*كلامى عن تجربة واقعية مش كلام خيالى*
*ااتمنى مكنش ضايقتك بردى*​
*بس انا بحب المناقشة خصوصا لرد مخالف لرأى تماما*

 :download:

اهلا بالحوار مش هتضايق 
بس 
عن تجربة 
الزوجة بتبقى احسن روحيا 
حتى لو كانت من الذين اخذت يا رب نفوسهم وحقوقهم على الارض 
فنياحها واكليلها وتعبها 
ليس منسيا امام اللة 
والمبدعين كلهم 
خرجوا من ظروف قاسية 

وصدقينى 
ستجد امامها شخصيات مبهرة 
بس الصبر جميل 
اللة لاينسى ابدا ابدا تعب المحبة 
وستقف وتنظر كم فعل بى اللة ونجانى ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

*عزيزتى اسميشال 
كلام حضرتك سليم بس دة فى حالة الانسان الواعى اللى هيقدر يقدر معنى الزوجة والاولاد
لكن دة مش عامل حساب ولا مقدر اى حاجة من دول
وصدقنى مهما انذروا معاكى ممكن هيبقى كويس يوم اتنين اسبوع
لكن استحالة يستمر اكتر من كدة لان الطبع يغلب التطبع
الا فى حالة ان ربنا يغير من داخل الشخص نفسه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

> هيلوموا على الام يعنى لو كنتى استحملتى



*الاولاد هما اللى طلبوا
هنقول الام هتفمهم انه غلط و مش ينفع
طب افرضى معايا ان واحد من الولاد بدل ساب البيت ومشى
هيبقى الوضع اية ؟!
اكيد جوزها هيقولها انتى السبب مهى تربيتك
واستحالة هيرمى اللوم على نفسه نهاائى​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *عزيزتى اسميشال ​*
> *كلام حضرتك سليم بس دة فى حالة الانسان الواعى اللى هيقدر يقدر معنى الزوجة والاولاد*
> *لكن دة مش عامل حساب ولا مقدر اى حاجة من دول*
> *وصدقنى مهما انذروا معاكى ممكن هيبقى كويس يوم اتنين اسبوع*
> ...






:download:
سندريللا حبيبتى 
خروج الزوجة والاولاد 
هيهز هذا الشرس جدا 
ولو تغير الى حين 
صدقينى 

هيتغير 
وممكن تكسبة لابديتة حتى لو الزوجة رفضتة نفسيا من اساءاتة البالغة لها 
والاولاد 
هيبقوا احسن 
دة بفرض انة سيتغير 
اما اذا استمر على حالة 
يبقى هى استنفذت معاة كل محاولة 
حتى لا تلوم نفسها او يلومها اولادها او اى حد تانى 

رايى فرصة اخيرة 
وهاصلى معاها وساضع اسمة  واسمها (مش مهم اعرف الاسماء )على المذبح

وانا اثق جدا بقوة الصلاة ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

*مهما عملت معاه من اساليب مش هتفيد ولا هتعمل اى حاجة

الصلاة دة حاجة اكيد ومفعولها قوى
ودى المطلوب منها فى جميع الحالات سواء معاه او مش معاه

ولو ربنا مش غيره مش هيتغير مهما حصل ​*


----------



## Nemo (21 فبراير 2010)

فى مشاكل كتيرة لازم ناخد بالنا منها :
اولا يعنى ربنا يسامح مامتها على زواجها بدرى
ثانيا مينفعش تكتفى بأنه شاب كويس كان لازم يسألوا عنه كويس
ثالثا اهله بصراحة غير امناء عشان معرفوهاش من البداية عن سوء طباعه

بدون التطرق بنتائج لا تتم معالجتها دلوقتى واجب عليها تستمر شوية كمان وتصلى كتير هى وأولادها ويكون فى تدخل من قبل الكنيسة عشان تعرف ارادة ربنا انها تقدر تتحمل ( يمكن يكون صليبها وربنا رايد انه ينصلح على ايدها عشان كده سمح بالجوازة دى اصلا ) او يكون اراداته ان يحصل انفصال حسب مشورة الكنيسة ورد فعل صلاتك واحساسك بعدها بغض النظر عن ظروف تعبها او تعب اولادها..... لأن بجد الموضوع احتمال يكون بدأ بدون مشورة ربنا فبلاش ينتهى بدون مشورته وربنا يصبرها ويحل موضوعها وياريت كلنا نصلى من اجلها.


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

*بتضغط عليهم عشان ممكن يكونوا لسة فى سن صغير*
* لكن اما يكبروا اكتر واكتر محدش يتجبر بعد كدة ولا هيسمعوا كلام حد*


*وهو ده خوفها الحالي لانها متضمنش لما ابنها يكبر شويه ممكن يعمل ايه *
*وخوفها الاكتر من انو يعمل شي بنفسو لانو مش قادر يعبر او يفضفض عن الالم اللي جوا*


*ومادام الطفل حاسس انه بيعمل دة مجرد جبر خواطر مش اكتر *
* محدش يضمن رد فعله فيما بعد*

*لا هو مش حاسس انو جبر خواطر هو حاسس انو امر مفروض عليه وهو مش مقتنع بيه*

*ولا عمره فى يوم هيعترف بغلطه صدقينى عن تجربة*

*ده بالعكس هو برغم كل اللي بيعملو حاسس انو هو اللي صح*
*ومبيحسش ابدا باي الم باللي بيعملو في عائلته وكل ما بيتكلم يقولها لولا ان انتو عملتو كزا مكانش حصل كزا يعنيش مفيش اي احساس بالذنب ولا باي شكل*


*وبالنسبة للامثلة انا محتاجة اعرف اكتر*
* لانى فعلا صورة الاب واضحة وضوح الشمس*


*هديكي مثال تاني ايد الابن دلوقت في عليها علامة مدورة *

*في مره ابنهم كسر حاجه في البيت والاب جه واتعصب عليه وكان رد فعلو*

*انو مسك معلقه وسخنها على الفرن وحطها على ايد ابنو *

*ومكان المعلقه لتاريخ اليوم معلم على ايد ابنو *

*وانا عند قرارى برضو انها تسيبه*

*بصراحه انا بدعيلها ان ربنا يمنحها قوة العزيمه وتسيبو فعلا لان حالتها هي متدمره على الاخر واولادها حالهم من حالها *​*



*


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

*متفقة معاكى حبيبتى *
*بس لازم وقفة وتحذير للشرس دة *
*بوجود اهلها *
*لو تتكرر  الاساءة البدنية هامشى *
*ايا كان باولادها او لا*


*متل ما قلت قبل انو هو اساسا مش بيهمو اي حد*

*ان كان مهموش اهلو نفسهم ولا هامو اولادو *



*دة هيخلية غصبن عنة هيراجع نفسة *
*مع مجهود الاولاد هيعرف على الاقل الدنيا ماشية ازاى *
*ولو سمح لها باخذ اولادها خير وبركة *
*هيحس بقى فعلا بالوحدة وهيتربى تمام *


*هو اللي هددها لو فكرت تاخد اولادو في يوم انو هيقتلها ومسك عليها سكينه قبل كده *


*لان الابناء اجلا او عاجلا بعد مرحلة المراهقة ما تهدا *
*هيلوموا على الام يعنى لو كنتى استحملتى *


*اولادها هما اللي بيقولوها تبعد عنو *

*لانة لا يعرف ان يفعل غير ذلك متاكدة ان ابوة كان يفعل ذلك مع امة *
*دة ضحية وبعد كدة ماحدش وقف لة *
*ليوقفة عند حدة *


*بالعكس مراته سالت الام لانا كمان خطرلها نفس الخاطر لكن والدو طيب كتير وانسان هادي وبسيط*

*وهما نفسهم بيشتكو من ابنهم وزي مقولت انهم حبو يزوجو من باب يرتاحو من همه من ناحيه وان يمكن يعقل من ناحيه تانيه *

*وفين الصلاة *
*وربنا *
*لن يسمح *


*مش حابا اقول كلام ياخد علي انما هي واهلها واهل زوجها حتى بيصلولها*

*وده ممنعوش من انو يكسررجلها وانفها ولا منعو من انو يدخل ايد ابنو في مي مغلي *

*ولا منعو يزرقلها عينها وحاجات كتير تانيه *


*انا متاكدة انها ستتقوى *
*تعرفى لية لان فيها ربنا *
*وربنا لا يترك نفسة بلا شاهد *

*هوة حاطط تلك الزوجة لاصلاح الزوج *
*لو رفض خطيتة على راسة *


*للاسف تاثير الزوج السلبي على زوجته كان اكبر بكثير من تاثيرها عليه لانو متل ما قلت قبل بيدمرها معنويا ونفسيا بافعالو *



*كلام عن كلام يفرق *
*لو تحذير ورد فعل قوى هناخدها منك *
*وهو نفسة يقتنع انها ممكن تسيبة *


*ولا هتفرق معاه او عالاقل بدل ما تكون بتهددو انها هتسيبو ممكن ياذيها او ياذي اولادها وينفش فيهم *

*هوة مخوفها ومسيطر عليها بخوفها *
*لكن لو عرف انها بالفعل ستقوم برد فعل حقيقى *
*انا متاكدة انة سيهتز وسيظهر كم هو ضئيل وضعيف*


*هو فعلا انا معك مسيطر عليها بخوفها منه لكن اكتر من ان هي حاولت تنتحر وكان رد فعله*

*انو خرج من البيت عشان ميكونش موجود لو حصل *

*وكمان لما عرف ان ابنه فكر هو نفسو بالانتحار كان رد فعله انو مسك عليه العصايه وكان عايز يضربه *

*يعني هو مش من النوع اللي ممكن يفكر او يحس لا هو بالنسبه الو انا صح والعالم من بعدي كلو غلط *

*مش لازم يركزوا ومش لازم يوصلوا لاقصى ابداع *
*انما يفرغوا طاقة *

*للاسف الابن نفسو مش بيفضل باي شي والكل بيلاحظ عليه انو عنيف جدا*

*ومش بيكمل باي نشاط الشي الوحيد اللي بيحبو كتير هو انو يلعب بالكروت*

* بتاعتو الـyu gi oh ةمع كده كل ما بيحصل اي موقف الاب بيشيل الكروت وبيخبيهم واخر مره كانت باخر موقف حصل *

*من بعد ما حاول يضرب ابنه اخد كل حاجته وخباها عليه *
​



*


*


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

nemo قال:


> فى مشاكل كتيرة لازم ناخد بالنا منها :
> اولا يعنى ربنا يسامح مامتها على زواجها بدرى
> ثانيا مينفعش تكتفى بأنه شاب كويس كان لازم يسألوا عنه كويس
> ثالثا اهله بصراحة غير امناء عشان معرفوهاش من البداية عن سوء طباعه
> ...



*
للاسف هي مش حاسا غير ان حياتها اتدمرت بسبب زوجها وحياة اولادها معاها*​


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

*
**واذا زودت لك على كل اللى بتقولية *
*حماة لعنة *
*تغير بجنون من زوجة ابنها *
*وتقلدها وتقوم زوجها عليها *
*وتسعى جاهدة *
*لاضعاف شخصية الزوجة امام ابنائها *

*اكيد ان ده شي صعب بس بنفسالوقت مهما كان صعب مش هيكون بصعوبة ان هي ملهاش اي كلمة في بيتها*

*ولا ليها اي حق من حقوق الكلام وان لازم تكدب عشان تاكد كلام زوجها بالكدب والا هيحصلها مشكله*




*حاسة بكل ما تقولية بسم الصليب *
*ومدركة تماما يعنى اية زوج شرس وعنيف *
*والامر والاتعب لما يكون امام الناس ملاك تحسدك علية بقية الستات *

*يعنى سعادتك لما تشتكى كل دة  نعومة الزوج تنفية *


*كانك بتتكلمي عنه بالظبط فهو شرس مع كل عائلته او اقاربه انما ادام الغريب ملاك *

*واللي يغيظ اكتر انو لما بيتكلم ادام اي شخص تاني بيفضل يتكلم على ان مراتو هي اللي مسيطره بالبيت*

*واي شي لازم برضاها على حسابو وهي متقدرش لا تكدبو ولا تنكر لان لو حصل هتاخد اللي فيه النصيب *


*لو الزوجة تستطيع الاحتمال فطوباها وصدقينى بعد وقت اللة سيغير هذا الشرس *
*لنفسة ولابديتة التى وضع لة من اجلها تلك الزوجة الصالحة *
*وستتنقى الزوجة وتنضج وتتعمق صلتها باللة بجدية اكب*

*للاسف اللي حصل انو هو اللي غيرها وبعدها عن الله *


*تجيب اهلها وكنيستها *
*وتنذرة بوضوح لو حصل اساءة خاصة بدنية *
*ستترك لة المنزل باولاد او بغير اولاد *
*لانها اصبحت لا تطيق كل تلك الاساءة *


*ولا بيفرق معاه اي حد اذا الموت مخوفوش ولا همو هل يا ترى في اكتر من الموت يخوفو ؟*


*هو يخوفها لانة يلعب باوتارها الاعلى حساسية *
*حب اطفالها *

*وهي بالفعل معندهاش اغلى منهم واتحملت كل شي عشانهم هما *

*اعتقد انهم بمرحلة المراهقة *
*لذا مشاعرهم ثورية*

*للاسف مشاعر الابن هي من هو وصغير بس كل مدى بتتطور بهو من صغرو وبيشتكو منو بالمدرسه لانه عصبي*

*ولما بيعصب بيضرب او يخبط نفس طريقة والدو وكل ده من تاثير اللي عملو فيه من وهو وصغير *




*وفى نفس الوقت *
*تدعم ابنائها بالحوار والاحتضان *
*لتفتيت الافكار *
*لانة ان انصلح الفكر انصلحت سائر الامور الاخرى *


*هي حاولت  لكن للاسف لما الولد بيشوفو امو بتنهان قدامو كل يوم من غير اي سبب*

*واوقات بتنضرب واهلها يتشتمو فيا ترى هل الام هتقدر تقنعو يغير الفكره اللي بيشوفها وبيسمعها كل يوم *




*تترك لة البيت فعلا *
*باولادها او بدونهم *


*بدونهم مستحيل ومعهم بتخاف من زوجها *

​ *
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

> ومعهم بتخاف من زوجها



*لية الخوف منه؟!
هى هتبعد بعيد عنه لاقسى حد
وتكون قد انها تقف قدامه لحد ما يتغير او يبعد عنها
من حقها انها تنجو بحياة اولادها على الاقل
ودى الحاجة الوحيدة اللى تكون فى بالها وبس
ابنها اذا كان عنيف وعصبى للحد دة من دلوقتى 
اومال اما يكون شاب وفى سن المراهقة هيحصل اية
هتفرح بيه او يرتكب جريمة فى حق نفسه او فى حق ابوه
اكيد الوضع هيكون بغاية الحزن والاسف بسبب تطورات الكره والعنف والغضب جواه​*


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لية الخوف منه؟!​*
> * هى هتبعد بعيد عنه لاقسى حد​*
> * وتكون قد انها تقف قدامه لحد ما يتغير او يبعد عنها​*
> * من حقها انها تنجو بحياة اولادها على الاقل​*
> ...




*للاسف الخوف جوا كل العيله من الاب *

*الابن نفسو لما طلبت منو يقول لابوه عن اللي بيحسو مقدرش وقالها انو خايف منو *

*ولما لحت عليه قالها بكرهو *

*وهي نفسها بتخاف منو بشكل مش طبيعي وطبعا انا مستغربش من اللي هي شافتو اكيد هيزرع الخوف جواها *

*وهي بتخاف منو لان سبق ورفع السكينه عليها وقالها لو قربت من الاولاد هيقتلها *

*وهي مش هتقدر تبعد عن اولادها واساسا متقدرش تسيبهم معاه لانها متضمنش ممكن يعمل ايه فيهم *
*
وهي اساسا خوفها على ابنها اللي مخليها هلا تفكر بالبعد بشكل كبير 

برغم خوفها وقلقها من اللي ممكن يحصل لكنها خايفه تخسر اولادها لو معملتش كده*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

> وهي نفسها بتخاف منو بشكل مش طبيعي وطبعا انا مستغربش من اللي هي شافتو اكيد هيزرع الخوف جواها
> 
> وهي بتخاف منو لان سبق ورفع السكينه عليها وقالها لو قربت من الاولاد هيقتلها



*انا معاكى ان وضعه يخوف
بس عشان تاخد قرار بالبعد عنه لازم تكون عندها جراة كافية
بحيث تقدر تمحى نفسها و تحمى اولادها فى اى مواقف تحصل منه فيما بعد
لو ما اتحلتش بالجرأة ووانها تاخد قرار فى الوقت المطلوب
مش هتعرف ولا هتقدر تسيب البيت و جوزها​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2010)

طبعآ أنا بحترم كل الآراء ويمكن يكون رأى سلبى فى نظر البعض ...لكن بجد
*الصلاة* مفتاح لكل مشكلة
الصلاة طبعآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
ربنا دة حنين *ودة صليبها *
لازم تصلى وربنا هيدخل
أكيد عارفين قصة *أم الغلابة القديسة أم عبد السيد*
شوفوا قد أيه كان زوجها قاسى ازاى بالرغم من حبها له 
لكن الرب تحنن حتى لو طالت المدة....
أكيد رأى الكنيسة وتدخلها حاجة مهمة لكن *هو ممكن يعاند أكتر*
هى تصلى ووتحاول متخليش أولادها برضو يكرهوا والدهم
وهى تحاول بقدر الامكان تهدى ومتتذمرش خالص ..بل *شاكرين فى كل شئ..*
*وياريت تفهم أن لو الانسان قاسى قوى لكن برضو جواه قلب برضو.*..
*
والرب حنان ورؤوف...فى وقته يسرع*
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا معاكى ان وضعه يخوف​*
> * بس عشان تاخد قرار بالبعد عنه لازم تكون عندها جراة كافية​*
> * بحيث تقدر تمحى نفسها و تحمى اولادها فى اى مواقف تحصل منه فيما بعد​*
> * لو ما اتحلتش بالجرأة ووانها تاخد قرار فى الوقت المطلوب​*
> * مش هتعرف ولا هتقدر تسيب البيت و جوزها​*




*ان شاء الله تتحلى بالجراه*

*لكن للاسف في مثل بيقول ان اللي بياكل العصي مش متل اللي بيعدها*

*وهي من اللي بيعملو زوجها زرع الخوف جواها وجوا اولادها كمان *

*هي دلوقت محتاجه تشجيع عشان تتحلى بالجراه وتبعد عنو *

*صلولها*​


----------



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2010)

​


rabna mawgod قال:


> طبعآ أنا بحترم كل الآراء ويمكن يكون رأى سلبى فى نظر البعض ...لكن بجد
> *الصلاة* مفتاح لكل مشكلة
> الصلاة طبعآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> ربنا دة حنين *ودة صليبها *
> ...





*ربنا موجود معلش انا مش عارفا اكلمك بصيغة مؤنث او مذكر فاعذرني*

*هي بقالها سنين كتير بتصلي واساسا مش بيطلع بايدها غير الصلاة واللجوء لـالله*

*لكن هي دلوقت خايفه على اولادها لان الاذى مبقاش عليها لوحدها *

*مع العلم اخي انو لما اتزوجها كانت شبه طفله هي نفسها*

*ومع كده استحملت كتير جدا على امل ان الرب يصلح حالو لكن الامر زاد عن حدو والخطر بقى على اولادها *

*فلو كانت المشكله متعلقه فيها وبس كنا قلنا تستحمل عشان اولادها لكن هلا المشكله بقت تخص اولادها *

*اللي هما كل شي بحياتها *

*انا مقدره كلامك لكن  صدقني لو كنت بتشوف بعيونك اللي بتمر فيه ولو شوفت دموع الولد *

*اشك انك كنت تقول كلامك ده *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ربنا موجود معلش انا مش عارفا اكلمك بصيغة مؤنث او مذكر فاعذرني*
> 
> *هي بقالها سنين كتير بتصلي واساسا مش بيطلع بايدها غير الصلاة واللجوء لـالله*
> 
> ...


عفوآ سيدتى ..انا لم اقل ان المشكلة متعلقة بها فقط...
أنا ذكرت راى للتصرف اللى مفروض تعمله كمؤمنة...
وحضرتك ذكرتى ان مش كل الاوقات بيبقى سلبى وانسان قاسى
دة معناه ان جواه برضو حاجة كويسة وجواه قلب انسان..
الرب قال قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفأ...
يبقى لازم تستغل الوقت دة وتقرب فيه له وتقرب اولاده لوالدهم وتشجعهم 
آسف لو رأى أزعج حضرتك
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> عفوآ سيدتى ..انا لم اقل ان المشكلة متعلقة بها فقط...
> أنا ذكرت راى للتصرف اللى مفروض تعمله كمؤمنة...
> وحضرتك ذكرتى ان مش كل الاوقات بيبقى سلبى وانسان قاسى
> دة معناه ان جواه برضو حاجة كويسة وجواه قلب انسان..
> ...



*في البدايه انا ما انزعجت من رايك بالعكس انا عرضت الموضوع *

*لحتى هي تشوف نصيحة الكل وخصوصا انها خايفه تاخد قرار وتندم عليه*

*انما انا كنت بوضح ان ظروفها خاصه نوعا ما وانها قضت معظم وقتها وهي بتصلي وبتدعيلو الرب يهديه ومع كده *

*هو متغيرش وكل مدى بيزيد قساوة واذى ليها ولاولادها*

*انا ذكرت قبل كده لما بيكون رايق مينفعش اي حد يكلمو باي موضوع لان بمجرد فتح اي موضوع بيقلب فورا*

*ولما بيعصب طبعا مش بيكتفي بالتعصيب انما بياذيهم اما هي او اولادها *

*ده غير انو حارمها من حقها حتى بالكلام ولما بتحاول تتكلم باي شي طبعا الدنيا بتتقلب*

*وصدقني اخي انا عني لولا اني حاسه انها فعلا بتعاني استحاله اني انصحها بالانفصال عنو*

*وزي مقلت قبل المشكله تعدتها هي وبقت مشكلة اطفالها كمان *

*اتمنى ردي ميكونش دايقك لان زي مقلت انا رايك مش ازعجني انما كنت بناقشك فيه *​*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *في البدايه انا ما انزعجت من رايك بالعكس انا عرضت الموضوع *
> 
> *لحتى هي تشوف نصيحة الكل وخصوصا انها خايفه تاخد قرار وتندم عليه*
> 
> ...


لا خالص هيضايقنى فى ايه ..حضرتك أستاذتى وكمان أختى

لكن عندى عليك سؤال:
وماذا بعد الانفصال؟؟؟


----------



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> لا خالص هيضايقنى فى ايه ..حضرتك أستاذتى وكمان أختى
> 
> لكن عندى عليك سؤال:
> وماذا بعد الانفصال؟؟؟



*الله يخليك *

*هتعيش لاولادها تحافظ عليهم وتحاول تمسح تاثير والدهم السلبي عليهم *

*لانها لو استمرت متضمنش الاولاد ممكن توجهم يبقى ايه من كتر الضغط *​


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2010)

اذا كان ابنها قال مره انه عاوز يرمي نفسه من الشباك - طب افرضوا بقي ولاسمح الله ان الولد عمل كده من ضيقه هاتكسب هي ايه بالعكس المشكله ها تكبر اكبر واكبر بينهم - انا من راي انها تاخد الاولاد وتمشي علشان يتآدب


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مارس 2010)




----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 مايو 2010)

انا لو مكان الست دي و عندي زوج كدا كنت جبت ساطور و اكياس بلاستك و الكلاب كتير هههههههههههه

فيه ناس مش بينفع معاها الا كدا للاسف


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 مايو 2010)

بعيدا عن الهزار بقي انا رايي تسيب البيت و تمشي مش مهم تطلق ولا مش تطلق يعني مش هتفرق هيا يعني ههتجوز تاني دا اكيد سد نفسها عن الرجاله و سنينهم

الحل تسيب له البيت و هو نايم و تختفي تماما و ما يعرفش ليها طريق و قبل ما يمشي لو تقدر تفضحوا و تشيع بين الناس انه مريض نفسيا يبقي فيها الخير

الي زي دول مافيش حاجه تصلح حالهم الا القوه

هو قوي لازم هي تبقي اقوي

للاسف هيا كانت خاضعه له اوي زياده يعني

وولادها هيضيعوا واحد ورا التاني

انحراف و اجرام و غيره

انتوا مثاليين اوي مش عارفين الاب الوحش او الام الوحشه بيدمروا العائلات ازاي

نفسي ابنه يطفش او العيله كلها تطفش

للاسف الدول العربيه مش بتحمي المراه زي اوروبا الي الست فيها ليها حقوق افضل عند حدوث العنف الجسدي

طالما مش بيعمل حساب لحد ما تعملش هيا حساب لحد

الناس هينفعوها بايه

تهرب و ما يعرفش ليها طريق

يرجع يلاقي البيت فاضي و الدواليب فاضيه و ما حدش يعرف ليها سكه ساعتها تتحل المشكله 

ربنا يتصرف مع الاشكال السيئه الي للاسف بيمهلها دون اي داعي

سلام


----------



## besm alslib (8 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> بعيدا عن الهزار بقي انا رايي تسيب البيت و تمشي مش مهم تطلق ولا مش تطلق يعني مش هتفرق هيا يعني ههتجوز تاني دا اكيد سد نفسها عن الرجاله و سنينهم
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه على فكره هي قالت الكلمه دي وقالت انها كرهت كل الرجاله عدا والدها واخواتها طبعا بسببو هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*شكرا حبيبتي لمرورك وعارفا ان ردك هو من زعلك عليها *

*(( اللي بيشوف مصايب الناس بتهون عليه مصيبته ))*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> اذا كان ابنها قال مره انه عاوز يرمي نفسه من الشباك - طب افرضوا بقي ولاسمح الله ان الولد عمل كده من ضيقه هاتكسب هي ايه بالعكس المشكله ها تكبر اكبر واكبر بينهم - انا من راي انها تاخد الاولاد وتمشي علشان يتآدب



*هي كمان نفسها تعمل كده لكن بتحس صعب عليها*

*وللامانه انا نفسي اوقات مبقدرش افهم اسلوب تفكيرها *

*انا عني انا كمان كان نفسي تاخد اولادها وتسيبو لكن هي بتقول مش قادره عشان اولادها ميكبروش بدون اب *
​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هي كمان نفسها تعمل كده لكن بتحس صعب عليها*
> 
> *وللامانه انا نفسي اوقات مبقدرش افهم اسلوب تفكيرها *
> 
> ...




الكلام اللي بتقولي عليه ده 
لما يكون الاب حنين 
مش متوحش زي ده
طب ممكن الاولاد لما يكبرو
يطلعوا فاشلين بسببه


----------

